
Ask HN: What are you currently working on? - dutchbrit
Always interesting to hear what projects people are working on!
======
Fizzadar
I'm working on my kanban-style email client, Kanmail
([https://github.com/Fizzadar/Kanmail](https://github.com/Fizzadar/Kanmail)).

~~~
jokinko
this is very cool

------
polishdude20
I'm working on a live dashboard for our school Baja SAE team. They design and
build an off-road buggy and it'll have a bunch of sensors on it. The dashboard
shows a live view of what's happening to the car using websockets. Currently
it's got fake data streaming from the server when you press play!

[https://Adam.teaches.engineering](https://Adam.teaches.engineering)

------
dpbriggs
I'm finishing up my rust project convenient-skiplist [0] so I can finally
achieve sorted set time-complexity parity between redis-oxide [1] and actual
redis [2].

It's been quite challenging to get indexing working in a coherent and
performant way. My sorted set implementation is "pure" in the sense you can
only travel right and down, so you have to dance carefully to make the
arithmetic work.

And the fact it's in rust adds the additional headaches of borrow checker /
etc. Very fun though.

[0] [https://github.com/dpbriggs/convenient-
skiplist](https://github.com/dpbriggs/convenient-skiplist)

[1] [https://github.com/dpbriggs/redis-
oxide](https://github.com/dpbriggs/redis-oxide)

[2] [https://redis.io/commands/zpopmax](https://redis.io/commands/zpopmax)

------
Findeton
I am working on a cheap light-field videocamera and automatic software for
processing the videos.

------
jlengrand
[https://starrecognizer.com/](https://starrecognizer.com/) . Shazam for movie
stars. To finally stop arguing with my GF in what other movies did this actor
play.

Not ready for live, but more of a sneak peak

Elm, PWA, Netlify

~~~
Vinceo
That's a great great idea. Will follow this

~~~
jlengrand
Thanks!

------
nickmqb
I'm working on Muon, a modern low-level programming language:
[https://github.com/nickmqb/muon](https://github.com/nickmqb/muon)

------
drakonka
I'm working on parsing our data files (hopefully quickly) and extracting
things like instance type data for upload to a central reporting tool. This
will help us get useful information about which types different teams on our
central tech are using in their data, without having to give us full access to
the entire dataset itself. This will then give us a better overview of which
types we can change or deprecate without impacting the teams, or which teams
we need to coordinate with before modification.

------
seanwilson
[https://www.checkbot.io](https://www.checkbot.io) \- a website SEO, speed and
security checker implemented as a Chrome extension.

I wrote a 10K word guide for it that explains all the best practices it
automatically checks for here
[https://www.checkbot.io/guide](https://www.checkbot.io/guide). I'm reworking
the guide to break it up into individual articles that expand on the how and
why for each best practice.

------
flxn
I'm currently working on two side projects:

[https://vinyldeals.club/](https://vinyldeals.club/) \- an aggregator for
deals and new releases on vinyl records. It is in its early stages though.

[https://flxn.de/qrcode2stl/](https://flxn.de/qrcode2stl/) \- an online tool
to create your own 3d printable qr codes. It directly spits out STL files for
slicing.

------
superflit
Right now I am working to reduce costs in one of my employer projects
currently using GCP.

If I am successful I hope to save 60% in storage costs and another 70% in CPU
costs.

Then I hope I will be free to NOT DO the CiC (check-in-chats). (hate to have
to copy over the tickets from ZD to another system because _because_ )

The savings will pay for my salary and 2 coworkers.

And If I get a good teammate we can slash all servers things to 1/8 and still
do auto-scale. I need someone on the Java team to help.

------
springogeek
I'm working on DOME, a game development framework for making games with Wren:
[https://domeengine.com](https://domeengine.com)

It was featured on HN last weekend:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22200739)

We've even got a game jam and discord server set up now :)

------
dglass
I'm working on cataloging and indexing the table of contents for all the
cookbooks my wife and I have acquired over the years. It'll make it much
easier to search by recipe name across all our cookbooks when there's a dish
we want to cook.

[https://www.hellocookbook.com/](https://www.hellocookbook.com/)

------
DrNuke
[https://www.tenproblems.com](https://www.tenproblems.com) \- short, text-only
Kindle booklets democratizing the latest trends and the open questions for 30
subjects, as put forward by leading academicians and practitioners in 2019,
hopefully aimed at debunking fake news, sensationalism and outright biased
agendas.

------
eivarv
Persisting your OS state as a "context" \- saving and loading your open
applications, their windows, tabs, open files/documents and so on.

Started because of frequent multitasking heavy work with limited resources.

Open Beta (macOS) as soon as I finish license verification and delta updates.

[https://cleave.app](https://cleave.app)

~~~
andrefuchs
This is awesome. Any chance for an Ubuntu release?

~~~
eivarv
Thanks!

I've got a couple of thoughts and strategies for trying to implement the same
functionality on other platforms, but I honestly haven't had the time to
prototype or even look more into it yet...

------
andrefuchs
I'm working on a mindfulness calendar that will automatically plan your
perfect work-life balance. [0] I always struggled with finding a healthy work-
life balance and none of the apps worked for me. So I'm scratching my own itch
with this.

[0] [https://ritualin.com](https://ritualin.com)

------
arunsivadasan
I am working on conceptualizing an API security tool for developers and
testers. The developers can use this to automatically find code
vulnerabilities. Testers can use this to run standard OWASP tests against the
API. Integrations with Atlassian, Postman and Azure DevOps is on the roadmap.

------
Petrakis
I am making a virtual keyboard widget in for Qt projects that will be
dynamically built and initialized by just a json.

It will have different layouts and they will be set by the json, so basically
the user only needs to supply a well structured json and boom! you have a
virtual keyboard for any app.

------
fgerschau
I'm working on pomodoro-timer.app. My next step is to publish it as a PWA to
the google play store :)

------
lmiller1990
I am working on making screencasts about Vue.js, inspired by destroy all
software. [https://vuejs-course.com/screencasts.html](https://vuejs-
course.com/screencasts.html)

------
wic8
[https://happy-bose-4eb009.netlify.com](https://happy-bose-4eb009.netlify.com)

Shopping search engine probably, not sure where im going with this. Just a
quick demo, don't mind the ugly makeshift looks

------
TheGrumpyBrit
Current side project is an API for holding event/venue data.

My own use case is a ticketmaster-style service for small venues and free
gigs, but I'm trying to keep it flexible enough for the same API to be used
across multiple services.

~~~
andrefuchs
That's interesting. What stack are using for this?

~~~
TheGrumpyBrit
Very early days yet, but I'm currently using Django for the API, and React to
knock up a basic sample front end.

------
machtesh
"Reddit/HN" for best local food based on dishes. Just a side project.
[https://TasteJury.com](https://TasteJury.com)

------
sdiw
I'm working on one side project:

[https://thestrife.co/](https://thestrife.co/) \- Events and uprisings around
you, Explained.

------
huhnmonster
Currently building a disk-persisted key-value store in Javascript. It has been
a very cool project involving lots of different things to learn about.

~~~
fgerschau
Is it open source? Mind sharing a link?

~~~
huhnmonster
Not yet, still a work in progress. But I can upload it to github, wanted to do
that anyways.

------
Vovalive
playing with coronavirus sequencing data and writing medium paper about it
[https://medium.com/@vladimirnowmoove/data-analysis-of-
corona...](https://medium.com/@vladimirnowmoove/data-analysis-of-coronavirus-
and-its-host-basic-bioinformatics-methods-with-code-1eb0b103270)

------
wnkrshm
Getting a mesh flattening algorithm to work for real-world triangulations of
optical surfaces, based on curvature flow.

------
krapp
Godot tutorials, a basic roguelike in C/Lua.

Bought an Oculus Go to play around with Godot's VR capabilities

Also breaking Anarki.

------
GrumpyNl
Working on a unique ticketing system where your id is your entrance ticket.

~~~
marvel_boy
Is it open source? Mind sharing a link?

~~~
GrumpyNl
Its not open source, building a poc for a company.

------
audiometry
trying to finish up the 2019 Advent of Code problems. Sorry, Santa...

------
buboard
same thing, a community for remote companies & workers:
[https://reworkin.com/](https://reworkin.com/)

